# Local Cash-For-Gold story on the news.A must see.



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2011)

For those of you that do not know,I live in Florida.....which is where cash for gold was started.Of course we usually hear more stories about them than most people do.This is one that should NOT be overlooked.
The story touches base on packages that never made it to CFG's facility in Pompano Beach.Sounds a little fishy huh?
Well theres another story that needs to be shared.One of my best friends ,Jack,is a member here(Firewalker).He hasn't been on in a very long time due to health and taking care of other things,but that is irrelevant.
Jack purchased some material from me off of ebay and asked if I could help show him how to process it,which of course I was more than happy to.Well the box never made it.Over the next year or so a total of 4 boxes never made it to him.All 4 were shipped from the same post office,and it was not our normal P.O. On one occasion I purchased insurance and shipped 2 boxes exactly the same size through that same P.O. ......1 box made it,1 box never did,and it contained about 50 pounds of nasa boards.About a month later I recieved the top of the box with the addresses still attached.I called a friend in loss recovery in the main center in georgia,and she said there was no way possible that NONE of the boards were recovered.
So here is the story I wanted you guys to watch.....oh P.S. I have a nice video of a local postal worker sleeping in his truck on the side of the road.He was there sleeping when we passed on our way to the landfill,and still sleeping 2 hours later when we came back.
http://news.yahoo.com/video/tampa-wfts-22220379/24698919
I was able to tweak the video and retrieve the tracking number from the reporter. 9182923962001002563004 and heres the link http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=9182%209239%206200%201002%205630%2004


----------



## seawolf (Mar 29, 2011)

There are always people figuring a way to scam a system. If I were to send a package worth hundreds of dollars I can assure you it would be insured and return receipt required regardless to whom I sent it.
Mark


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2011)

With GPS and RFID, I think it would be easy enough for them to catch whoever is stealing the packages. 
My father worked at the main post office in Philly, and there are cameras everywhere, and cat walks were the postal inspectors can spy on everyone.
They say you will be fired for picking up a dime and putting it in your pocket.

Jim


----------



## Irons (Mar 29, 2011)

we used to sell books online and were often losing packages. Once, we lost 3 in one day, all going to different areas of the country. We began using tracking and never lost another.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.irishkop.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5332.html
He did not deliver mail even to himself.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats so sick.


----------



## Oz (Mar 29, 2011)

USPS hides this well but if you have a claim for gold/silver bullion you will be lucky to get your original insurance fee back.

http://tinyurl.com/4nx54tr

Limit on money (cash) insurable through the mail
Money (currency / cash) that is sent through the mail can be insured with the following limits:
•	Except for Registered Mail, the maximum indemnity for negotiable items (defined as instruments that can be converted to cash without resort to forgery), currency, or bullion, is $15.00 
•	For Registered Mail™ , cash can be insured up to $25,000. For amounts over $25,000, the full value must be declared but the maximum insured value is $25,000


----------

